# Aussie moving to Denmark



## fwmonger (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm an ICT professional working in Sydney, Australia at the moment and looking to move to Odense or Copenhagen, Denmark. I am trying to figure out the salary the I should be earning in Denmark to be able to live the same way that I do in Sydney. To do that, I need answers to a few questions - 

1. Cost of living is a little bit higher in Denmark compared to Australia. Is that correct? 

2. What is the taxation rate in Denmark? Is there a tax benefit that foreign workers in Denmark get?

3. Is there a statutory social security contribution I'll need to make? 

4. What salary can a senior level full stack developer or a software developer in test expect?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A good place to start for information on taxes in Denmark is here: /europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/work/taxes/income-taxes-abroad/denmark/index_en.htm It's the EU site on taxation in the various states, but there are several links to government and other sources. 

As far as living "the same way that I do in Sydney" - I think you're going to find that you will spend your money very differently in a different country and direct comparisons may be difficult to make. Little things like the need for a car vs. the availability of public transport (where you live or where you work), the workings of the social insurance system (health care and retirement systems), and day to day expenses like food, fuel, utilities, etc.

Cheers,
Bev


----------

